# new (kind of)



## andera (Jan 22, 2019)

I've been lurking here for a while, but I never really post. Anyway, thought I would say hi and go from there.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2019)

andera said:


> I've been lurking here for a while, but I never really post. Anyway, thought I would say hi and go from there.



Welcome!


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 22, 2019)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and StraightUpKratom welcome

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Jan 23, 2019)

Welcome....


----------



## andera (Jan 24, 2019)

thanks. looking forward to being a more active poster


----------



## Voodoo51016 (Jan 27, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Teded408 (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm Guilty of Lurking and not contributing.. Hello Everyone!!!


----------



## anabolicalliance (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi there !


----------



## animalxxx (Feb 7, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## charred999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Same
Except my email was hacked, so I m starting new. Cus i got some pointed questions for the vets here.

A warm semi welcome to you and I.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 15, 2019)

Welcome. I'm the same. Just float about the forms !


----------



## adhome01 (Mar 21, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rocco-x (Mar 28, 2019)

Welcome...


----------



## shadowsfall444 (Apr 19, 2019)

welcome


----------

